# Kt 10-10



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally able to make it back to the Northeast Kingdom with my friend Jeff. We were originally going to head last Saturday but from what their facebook page was saying, it was total mess. (5" + of rain in 4 days will do that) Due to all the rain and wind, we missed the foliage but it was still pretty gorgeous.

Left our place at 6:30 a.m. and arrived at roughly 10.  Geared up and ready to roll by 10:30. We knew it was going to be a busy weekend due to Columbus Day but then we remembered it was also the week of Thanksgiving in Canada.  I would say we saw a few hundred riders and of them, 2 spoke English as their primary language.

It is nice when you start to know a place well enough that you don't need to consider the trail map,  I figured we would ride a pretty similar loop to the last with plenty of new stuff thrown in. Ended up just under 17 miles for the day and well over 2,000' of climbing.  The new bike was just awesome.  More "woo hoo" then I have ever had on 2 wheels.

Not too many photos as the riding was too good.

Choices:






Looking back at Sidewinder:





The obligatory "sugar house" shot:










Pastore Point:





And finally....SNOW on the Presidentials:


----------



## powpig2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks. did you buy a season pass?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 11, 2010)

Foolishly no.  Next summer, yes. I will get more than enough use out of it for sure


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 11, 2010)

WOW! Leaves went really fast this year.


----------

